# Outdoor rabbit in Florida.



## Niki27 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello! I just joined and I have a question. I would like a rabbit and I would like to keep him outside. I would get him a hutch and keep it in the shade under an awning we have. I live in central Florida and it sometimes gets to 90F here with fairly bad humidity at times. I've heard rabbits don't do well in heat. Would they be alright if they're in the shade with a frozen water bottle next to him and lots of water? Or is it still too much for them to handle? Thank you for your help!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I live in Florida also and highly recommend not keeping your rabbit outside. It really gets way too hot for the rabbit. Besides that, there are predators here and if they want your rabbit they will find a way to get into the hutch. We recently heard about two rabbits that were adopted from our rescue that were killed when predators broke into their hutch.

Please feel free to ask lots of questions - we're here to help.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2009)

Another thing you may want to consider is that it will be uncomfortable for you to spend time with you bunny when it's so hot outside. 

Many years ago when I had rabbits I kept them outside but now I keep all mine inside and I much prefer it that way (I think the bunnies do to!)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't risk your buns. The heat combined with the humidity and predators would be too risky. Also when your bunnies are inside you really get to bond with them and they show their personality more. 
also, welcome!!:apollo::rabbithop


----------



## sephira (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm from Louisiana and I definitely wouldn't recommend it. The heat and humidity here in the southare stifling! My buns sometimes get hot inside the house and that's with the air conditioning on!!!!

Welcome to the forum and good luck! 

...Look at me talking like I've been around here for ages! HEHE!


----------

